# Which company to choose?



## JonRay (Jun 25, 2007)

I create art on my computer, and I'm interested in printing them on t-shirts, Possibly even selling these shirts.

Which company should I use? Cafepress? Zazzle? Custom Ink? There are so many, and I have no experience with any.

What would you recommend from your experience? Thanks!


----------



## Bob-O (Apr 26, 2006)

I have had limited success with Cafe Press (and honestly its mostly my own fault) however, it is inexpensive (the out of pocket expenses, the base prices are pretty high, although they do a lot for you). They also have some really good tutorials on SEO (search engine optimization) marketing, design help, etc. Not a bad place to start and "get your feet wet".

There is also Print Mojo, and while I haven't tried them yet, I like the looks of it, and the fact that its real screen printing. 

I'm pretty green myself, so I hesitate to say too much, as there are many things I haven't figured out yet.

Good Luck!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Jon, you can find some experiences posted if you search for the various company names here in the forum.

If you're just starting out I would suggest trying a few of the services that have no startup cost like CafePress, Zazzle, PrintFection, Spreadshirt and see if they are right for you.

They all have their drawbacks and benefits, but if you do a little reading and testing, you'll find the one that's right for YOU.


----------

